# Noreve are designed in France BUT made in Vietnam - UPDATED Pix Maia and Orange



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Is that common knowledge or am I just a bit slow!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Really?!?  Then, why do they ship them from France?  I did not know this.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I read they were made in Vietnam awhile ago.  I think it was here, but I can't remember.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

That's the first time I hear this...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I just noticed it today myself.  On the inside back cover it is stamped "Designed in France" then below it "Made in Vietnam".  Tiny writing, I needed a magnifying glass to read it!   I just received a new one this morning - gorgeous orange it is!  Same crappy box though!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, I like the Orange on the Noreve site.  I think it would look lovely with the candle glow on my library skin.  

We need pictures!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Very interesting!!  I would love to see pictures of your orange case.  Please post them when you get a chance.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Interesting.  So, the high price isn't for European labor, but all the shipping it takes to get it almost all the way around the world?  Asia to Europe to N. America?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess there is also a cost in protecting the rail trademark too!  Funny, I have just had an orange leather folio holder made in Bali (Indonesia) because the leather work there is wonderful.  never thought my noreve was sitting almost next door!  And Vietnam is so close to Australia, yet it went all the way to France, to come back to me in Australia.  Pictures - I am on to it!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, just taken by the iphone so they are a little dull, but the colour is pretty accurate:








Gold Maia and red leather travel folio I had made last week in Bali









Hard to read, but the top line says: "Designed in France by Noreve" and the bottom line says "Made in Vietnam"









New orange noreve on leather folio next to gold Maia









Noreve on red leather folio









Loverly orange noreve


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

since you have the orange an i consider gettting it i have a question about the colour: Is it a bright orange as seen in pic 2 with thee rails or rather a dull one as in pic 3?
The top of the cover looks a bit... uneven. Is it flat in real?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think it is more like the other photos and not the picture with the rails. The orange is pleasant to the eyes and not a really really bright in your face orange. Does that help? It feels lovely in your hands- gorgeous leather. Will try to get a nicer photo tomorrow. The colour is very even but there was some glare from the light overhead.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Both are lovely covers.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I think it is more like the other photos and not the picture with the rails. The orange is pleasant to the eyes and not a really really bright in your face orange. Does that help? It feels lovely in your hands- gorgeous leather. Will try to get a nicer photo tomorrow.
> 
> The colour is very even but there was some glare from the light overhead.


Yes, that helps a lot, thank you! I would really much appreciate if you could take another photo for me.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow!!  The orange is truly gorgeous.  I never would have thought to order that color, but it is so pretty!!  I shouldn't have looked as I already have Noreve covers #2 and #3 on the way.  (We are a two kindle family though - so only 1 1/2 covers per kindle   )


----------

